# Playing or Attacking?



## Fangirling (Oct 31, 2015)

I've had BMO for just around half a year now and I've trained him and everything. He seems to really like me but there's this thing he's been doing recently that I don't exactly understand. :S

For example, the other day, I was just reading a book when he suddenly crawled onto my hand and began going crazy, like seriously, crazy. He was biting everywhere but it didn't seem that hard, like playful but he looked angry. He would also flap his wings every so often. I think this is what they refer to as 'flying on the spot' but doesn't that mean a sign of happiness?

After he finishes going 'nuts', he just goes away and is calm as ever.

I'm not sure whether he's trying to play with me or tell me something but can anybody drop in a few ideas?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From your description it really seems your BMO was having a good burst of energy, budgies usually have these little bursts of energy to show us how happy and healthy they are. 
Most likely the gentle biting you experienced was just BMO being affectionate to you. It's possible he was kissing your hands (by repeatedly tapping his beak on your hand) while enthusiastically singing and head bobbing. 

As to the wing flapping, budgies to this to exercise their wing muscles.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz  He sounds like a rambunctious little fellow!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree he sounds like he as having a mad moment as I call them they are so funny when they display this behaviour . Once hey come back to normal they sort of waddle off and ruffle the feathers as if to say " What happened then ?"


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My tiel will do similar when he jumps onto my shoulder. He alway's jumps onto my left shoulder then scurries across my back to 
the right side where he commences attacking my ear lobe, and even throws in some wing flapping as you mention. Just trying to make
sure they have our attention I think..


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

Birds generally do this, if they are having a moment of sexual frustration.


----------

